# Are my budgies getting enough vit D3?



## iHeartPieds (Jan 9, 2017)

I have read the various articles and stickies I found on here regarding the importance of vit D3. I've never really been worried about it because the pellets I feed contain vit D3, but Im starting to worry that this isn't enough. I live in an area with pretty harsh winters so I'm unable to take the birds outside during those times. From what I have read, budgies can receive an adequate amount of vit D3 from vitamin supplements without needing full spectrum lighting. Just wanted to check that was correct and that I have not misunderstood the information. So if that is correct, is the vit D3 supplied in their pellets enough, or should I be giving them a D3 supplement? I don't want to accidentally be overdosing on Vit D3. Of course I know that getting them out in sunshine when possible is best but, I know a lot of us aren't always able to do that. Additionally, when I am able to take the birds outside, what is the minimum amount of time I should have them out in order for them to absorb their daily Vit D3?


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

This is personal opinion based on my own experience, and research/reading. Your bird's are only able to ingest so much of any vitamin through their digestive system. You are correct in questioning whether or not further addition is needed, beneficial or possibly detrimental. What they get in their food/pellet's along with sunshine, or full spectrum lighting when sunshine isn't available is all they need. UV lighting can be had for a very small amount of money, and there is a lot of information on the proper use available. Set at proper distance and used for proper amount of time, it is of great benefit to the bird unable to get natural sun because of winter...:yes:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Jonah is absolutely correct.

You can read more about using full-spectrum lighting in this link:

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-holistic-natural-remedies/86742-full-spectrum-lighting.html*


----------



## iHeartPieds (Jan 9, 2017)

Thanks, I have already read through that link, and been searching the web for more information on full spectrum lighting however it's only lead to more confusion and I'm feeling rather overwelmed and anxious about all this information. Some sources say you can use reptile lights while others say you should use lighting specifically designed for birds. Im also confused about the wattage?

If I'm able to give them sunshine at least a few times a week will that be enough along with the D3 in their pellets? And what temperature would be the minimum for bringing my birds outside. They've both acclimatised to living in a colder place since we don't run our heaters 24/7, so I'm thinking if it's at least 10 degrees celcius and sunny and out of any wind, that should be alright, but i'd like a second opinion.

I've also seen FaeryBee say soluvite D can be used when full spectrum lighting isn't. Would that be okay to supplement in the winter months, combined with sunshine when I can and the d3 in their pellets? I know full spectrum lighting would be better but i'm just really lost in regards to that.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Extreme changes in temperature from indoors to outdoors and vice versa is not good for your birds, nor is exposing them to cold drafts.

You are going to need to use your best common sense when it comes to taking your budgies outdoors. You know what temperatures your birds are used to while we do not.

My birds all eat pellets in addition to a high quality seed mix, vegetables and egg food.

With the addition of Soluvite D once or twice a week, I believe they are getting a sufficient amount of Vitamin D.*


----------



## iHeartPieds (Jan 9, 2017)

Okay thank you. I think my plan will be to take them outside when it's feeling warm enough, and give them soluvite D once a week, twice if it's really bad weather and I can't take them out. When it's warm I open my window as well to let fresh air into the room, so the temperature difference won't be too big then.


----------

